# Best paint for fiberglass rods



## roanokeriverrunner (Jul 13, 2011)

Anyone ever painted fiberglass rods, like the old true tempers. I have a few that i am resotring and need to know whats the best paint. So far i think that new krylon for patio/plastic furniture seems to be the best selection. Anyone else got any ideas?


----------



## tiderider (Oct 1, 2007)

That is a great choice, I've used it on several rods with much success.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

I've used fusion on several. works great.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Paint on Fiberglass Rods*

Just about anything in a 'rattle' can. JMHO C2


----------

